# IRC sur Mac



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Février 2001)

Je recherche un logiciel pour mac équivalent à Panzer ou IRcap sur PC. Qui peut m'aider ?
Merci


----------



## CoolCoCo (18 Février 2001)

En fait je cherche aussi la meme chose, mais ce serait cool en plus d'indiquer un site qui explique un peu le fonctionnement, merci d'avance!!!


----------



## [MGZ] MacFly (20 Février 2001)

Je ne connais pas les logiciels cites pour PC mais le plus simple est d'aller voir sur www.frtracker.com  et de rechercher irc

Le plus connu sur Mac, je pense, doit etre ircle qui doit exister en francais, Shadowirc et Snak en sont deux autres, pour ce qui est d'un site qui expliquerai son utilisation je n'en connais pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, ca veux pas dire qu'il n'y en a pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le lien vers ircle en francais:
ftp://ftp.ircle.com/pub/ircle_3.1b8_French_PPC.sit.bin

Bon chat sur irc  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et le reste aussi


----------



## [MGZ] MacFly (20 Février 2001)

http://bisexuelle.qc.ca/irc/irc00.html 

Un lien qui explique comment ca marche ...
NON je ne suispas BI   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'ai trouve ca en faisant une recherche de "utilisation ircle" sur www.google.com





J'ai pas tout lu, mais ca a l'air pas trop mal pour les debutants !

[Ce message a été modifié par [MGZ] MacFly (edited 19 Février 2001).]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Mars 2001)

Pour IRC, mon seul conseil sur mac ... Snak (www.snak.com) la vesion MacOS X est en cours de beta.



------------------
- www.funkelectric.com  -


----------



## noliv (8 Mars 2001)

J'ai entendu parler de Mac BitchX qui est soit disant pas mal...

Par contre ca m'etonnerai qu'il y ait une version francaise de celui la...


noliv

------------------
Dieu à créé l'homme 
invisible à son image


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Mars 2001)

Pour l'IRC j'ai essayer pas mal de logiciel etr celui qui m'a paru le plus "mac" est sans conteste Ircle &lt;http://www.ircle.com&gt; c'est vraiment le plus facile a utiliser...
Pour le tutorial, j'en prepare un sur mon site, patience
Je vous tiens au courant...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Mars 2001)

Mac Orchad, http://www.macorchard.com/,  est un très bon site regroupant des listes de logiciels mac concernant l'internet, classés par thèmes (dont un sur le chat) te donneras une bonne idée de ce qui existe pour nos Mac en la matière... en anglais.
Perso, j'utilise snack, pas de plantages et une interface sympa à mon gout ;-)


----------



## Akril (2 Juin 2009)

J'arrive pas à comprendre comment on peut mettre en avant IRCLE en matière de IRC. L'interface est affreuse et ça saute à la figure quand on le lance y'en a partout. 

Snak me semble être le meilleur choix, mais malheureusement payant.

Il existe également l'adaptation de X-chat pour MAC.


----------



## melaure (2 Juin 2009)

J'utilisais Ircle avant sur Mac (enfin il y a longtemps maintenant, de plus j'ai commencé le chat avec IRC en 92 sur Digital + terminaux VT320).


----------



## Yuls (2 Juin 2009)

Sinon il y a X-Chat Aqua qui est pas mal comme soft

http://sourceforge.net/projects/xchataqua/


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2009)

Colloquy est très bon également avec une belle interface.


----------



## michio (2 Juin 2009)

Hé, les mecs, vous avez réveillé un fil vieux de 8 ans


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2009)

Et alors ? Il vaut mieux remonter un vieux sujet qu'en recréer un nouveau non ?

J'oubliais Colloquy est très customizable .


----------



## leon1983 (3 Juin 2009)

et adium?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2009)

En effet mais en beta.


----------

